# Question: 100 grain vs 125 grain



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys - I have been bowhunting for 5 years and I have always used G5 Montecs. I have arrowed 4 deer in that time and have had a great experience with them and have no plans to switch. 

I used aluminum arrows the first 3 years and switched to carbon. I definitely like carbon better. 

My question is should I be shooting 100 grain or 125 grain? I like the idea of a bigger cutting diameter, but the 125 grain broadhead just seems so much bigger that I am curious how my carbon arrows will carry it. I shoot my bow at about 60lbs. (Matthews Ovation, I have a 31.5 inch draw).

I have looked into mechanical a little bit, but I just dont want to have to worry about whether its going to open or not, or whether it fails, or whether I have it set on practice or hunting mode, etc. 

I just liked the idea of fixed blade. 

So for deer and elk ( I hunt both with the bow) does it make a big difference whether I shoot the 100 gr vs 125? I would love any input.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are shooting a heavier arrow, which would be my guess with a 31.5 inch draw I would suggest trying the 125's and seeing how you like them. I have a longer draw, and shoot around 67 lbs, and mine fly better with a 125. Seems to balance them out, and increases the kinetic impact as well. But you also can't argue with 4 deer in a 5 years. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would stay with the 100 gr for this year and next year doring the summer shoot the 125 to see if there any difference.I agree if it ant broken don't fix it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Any time you add more wt. to the front of the arrow you're going to increase the arrows FoC (Front of Fenter coefficient) therefore making it more stable in flight, more forgiving, and better penetrating. That is, provided the spine of the arrow can handle more wt. up front without becoming to weak. A hunting arrow should have an FoC of at least 10-18%. 10% being the bare minimum and 18% being heavy. (Heavy is always better, especially on bigger animals) If you want to read up more about FoC just google it and several articles will come up.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Stick with the 100's. I also sport a 31.5 inch draw but my arrow length is only 27". If your shooting a drop-away you'll be close to the same. Check your kinetics, if your in the 300 fps range you'll see substantial gains that are worth chasing. Broadheads are designed to cut (pass through is better), while bullets are designed to shock internal organs. I prefer light and fast but that's just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's pretty much what it boils down to. What matters the most to you? Light and fast, or heavy and stable. When you get into the higher poundages and faster speeds it's really a moot point when your talking thin skinned light boned animals like deer. But when you start killing bigger critters like elk and moose you'll need some poop behind that arrow or you could run into problems. Chuck Addams and Dwight Schuh had a debate once on this very subject. Both are very respected bowhunters and very smart articulate men. At the end of the article it was pretty much a wash on who was right or wrong. They both made good points and backed them up with research to validate them. In the end it was just a matter of personal opinion between two men.

It's no secret on this forum that I prefer heavy stable arrows to light fast ones. I think the pro's outweigh the cons when you compare the two side by side.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

nice tex. I shoot 125 and thought about changing to 100. I like how flat all my buddy's arrow's fly, it really helps them shoot in the smoker challenge on the bow course. (shooting through trees and all) But with all that I have read 
about kinectic energy is why I started with 125's


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It's no secret on this forum that I prefer heavy stable arrows to light fast ones. I think the pro's outweigh the cons when you compare the two side by side.


I'll quote myself and then also add: I think the pros outweigh the cons when compared side by side...In a HUNTING situation. When hunting, I think one should always error on the side of heavy and stable. Now, if your all amped out about beating everyone else in the smoker round or on a 3-D course, I'd stick with light and fast.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Guys - thanks for the replies. I did some testing this week. I shot my normal broadheads which are 100 grain G5 Montecs. I then shot 125 grain G5 Montecs. 

The 125 grains flew much truer and much more stable than the 100s. So i decided to switch. 

HOWEVER, I then read about and shot the Trophy Taker Shuttle T-Locks and they flew even more like a field point. So i am shooting those in 125 grain. 

I like the idea of a bit more stable, wider cutting patch, no worry about it being mechanical and not operating right. 

Im leaving at 2pm today to check my cameras and decide which spot I will be at before the sun comes up tomorrow.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stay calm, pick a spot.


----------

